# One corner of tank not touching stand



## paulsz (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi,

I built a stand for my 35 gal out of 2x4. It's a typical DIY aquarium stand. I put a sheet of plywood on top and then the aquarium. As it sits (empty), one corner is not touching the plywood (by about 1/16"). 

Can I use a shim between the 2x4 and the plywood? this would fill in the 1/16" space.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I might shim it, 35 gallons isn't too big or use some Styrofoam under the tank

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Put the shim between the plywood and 2x4 and then put styrofoam between the tank and the plywood


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Carl had a good idea 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

I wouldn't do styrofoam, just shim between the plank and the stand then also the bottom of the stand until it's level


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

paulsz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I built a stand for my 35 gal out of 2x4. It's a typical DIY aquarium stand. I put a sheet of plywood on top and then the aquarium. As it sits (empty), one corner is not touching the plywood (by about 1/16").
> 
> Can I use a shim between the 2x4 and the plywood? this would fill in the 1/16" space.


 The styrofoam needs to be the white cheap stuff as it compresses the best to take up whatever is not level. The blue stuff to too rigid, and does not compress.


----------

